# Duda con el tipo de dato que envía el puerto serial



## Axel708 (Abr 13, 2009)

Saludos compañeros, la presente es para consultar algo con ustedes (si bien por lo general solo consulto jejejejeje, pero apenas termine semestre hago mi pequeño aporte subiendo todo los códigos y prácticas realizadas para compartirlas); bien al grano.... que tipo de dato se envía a través del puerto serial? ASCII ? binario? String?....... la duda surge debido a que cuando hago el envío (el emisor funciona correctamente) desde el emisor en matlab, el receptor del otro computador muestra el siguiente mensaje: "Warning: The specified amount of data was not returned within the Timeout period", después de varios ensayo y error supongo que este es el problema ó parte de el.... bueno compañeros, agradecido de antemano por la ayudita que me puedan prestas..... Saludos desde Venezuela !


----------



## El nombre (Abr 13, 2009)

aumenta el Timeout 

Lo que envia son ceros y unos. la canversion  de lo que envies se encarga el programa que lo recibe.
Depende de lo que envies vas a recibir. si envias el 34 lo puedes cecibir como ascill o como numero o como... Eso no tiene nada que ver con el Timeout.


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 13, 2009)

¿Configuraste los parámetros de comunicación (velocidad, bits de datos, bits de parada, paridad....) igual en el emisor y en el receptor?


----------



## Ferny (Abr 13, 2009)

Si lo estás haciendo de PC a PC, también comprueba que estés usando un cable serie cruzado, es decir, el TX de un PC debe ir al RX del otro, y viceversa.


----------



## Axel708 (Abr 14, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas compañeros, efectivamente estoy haciendo uso del cable serie cruzado (en base a los pines ==> del 2 al 3; del 3 al 2; 5 con 5 tierra); la configuración igualmente, usando el Hyperterminal (9600 sin control de flujo por hardware, solo estoy haciendo uso del software); verifique el Timeout e incrementandolo solucione el problema, penque que quizás podría ser por el tipo de dato que enviaba (al final estaba correcto). Lo desarrolle haciendo uso de Matlab, en el lleva su crc-16 y verificación de que el dato llegue sin errores en la transmisición. Voy a colocarlo para compartirlo, en caso de que les pueda servir en algo.


----------

